# Where to find large assortment of common screws (machine,sheet&wood)



## MattV (Jan 19, 2009)

It seems I am always missing the right screw for the job and have to stop and go to the hardware store to pick up what I need.

I searched around the web and found a few options, but before pulling to trigger, I wanted to see if anyone might share how the address this problem and what screws you have on hand, so you don't run into this issue all the them.

As a woodworker, I have a lot of woodworking screws. Most of the time I lack machine, metric and sheet metal screws in the right size and length. What should I inventory in those categories?

In advance, thank you!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

It's impossible to have the right size screw. I have known a couple of folks who ran across deals to purchase the inventory of closing hardware stores and they usually have what they need, but obviously everyone can't find a deal like that.

One thing that comes close to being a solution is to buy in bulk. The company I used to work for always bought their bolts and screws from one place and just paid about 50 cents a pound.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Check out Fastenal. They have just about any size/type ya might need. Don't know if they have a store in your area. If not, McFeely's. Same deal.
Bill


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

McMaster Carr would probably be my go-to place.


----------



## MattV (Jan 19, 2009)

I love McFeely but I have to say that McMaster also looks like a great resource. I love thier pictures to help you figure out what you need. Thank you!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Good ole McMaster Carr.
If they don't have it, you probably didn't need it.
In my opinion on of the best web sites on the internet.
Their search engine actually works. 
They give you actual CAD drawings of most of their products.
Not the cheapest source, but definately one of the best to work with.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

As you GET OLDER you will take things apart and save the screws…......lol
I always watch out at yard sales or our "Habitat Restore" always seems to have bags of screws.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You will not find a selection for sale that will have the sizes you need most of these have a few sizes that are common then filled with slow selling sizes.
Your best bet is to buy a pack of 25, 50, or 100 when you need that size. You will slowly build up an inventory of sizes you need. You will slowly build an inventory at a price you can afford. When planning a project try to buy the hardware you know you will need with your other materials. This will save you a few trips. You will always find you need some hardware you don't have. I have worked for several shops and we had a huge inventory of bolts and screws and still had to send somebody out occasionally to get something we didn't stock.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Check out Fastenal. They have just about any size/type ya might need. Don t know if they have a store in your area. If not, McFeely s. Same deal.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Ditto. If they do not have it, they will get it for you.


----------



## BrianNH (Jul 23, 2012)

While this isn't an immediate fix, it will save time and prove convenient in the long run. I have two 5 gallon buckets with Bucket Boss nesting organization trays - three trays per bucket gives me 12 organization slots per bucket. Whenever I take anything apart before I throw it away, I usually gather all the screws and toss them in my buckets. Also, keep the leftover screws from your projects. Over time, you'll build up a pretty good variety and probably find that you have what you need more often than not. I also keep my two buckets on wheels to make it easy to move them around - I never need to lift the whole bucket - just roll it out and look for what I need.

My buckets are organized by screw type (machine screws, wood screws, etc.). After many years, I've now got an a variety of screws such that my buckets are starting to overflow, but when I need a few screws of a specific type/size, chances are that I can find what I need in my buckets.

Harbor Freight also sells a something called a "Funnel Tray" that's very handy to dump the screws of a certain type so that you can conveniently sort through and find what you're looking for. When you're done, it's easy to dump the screws back in the organizer.

Brian


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

I can order up to 6 pm and get them the next day from McMaster.


----------

